# Timmy is confused lol



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Timmy is shocked to see 2 chickens inside... he hasn't found the 3rd in the living room yet lol.

They are all in till spring.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are too funny, Maryellen!


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

I love how you have given them a home in the house Maryellen, lots of work for you cleaning up daily though. I must admit when 1 of my girls got into a rustle with a dog I brought her inside for 3 days but 3 months that's dedication. I love this post. Yes she survived and is fighting fit.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks . It's winter here, so I have no choice to keep them in till spring. They have been inside to long to handle the bad weather, plus the bantam can't go with my large hens anymore, they won't accept her back so im going to find her a home I'm a bantam flock, she was almost killed by a few of my hens that she picked on in spring,chickens do remember stuff and once she molted she got the crap kicked out of her by the ones she picked on. Neither flock will accept her so she stays inside for now. The other two are my house hen and the one with the sinus infection, her infection is almost gone with her antibiotics ,so in spring her and my house hen will go in my brooder pen outside.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And I had the 2 hens on the enclosed sealed porch, husband felt bad for them so he made room in the basement/TV room for them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish my hubby was as like that.He gripes every time I have to bring in a sick/injured chicken.And it seems like it happens EVERY winter.Right now Blue Belle is in because she was attacked by dogs someone dumped off(2 others did not survive).She's made a lot of progress and wants to go back out but the feathers on her back are gone and she has a large area where the dogs tore up her back. I'm afraid the other chickens will peck at her so she's probably in until spring.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> I wish my hubby was as like that.He gripes every time I have to bring in a sick/injured chicken.And it seems like it happens EVERY winter.Right now Blue Belle is in because she was attacked by dogs someone dumped off(2 others did not survive).She's made a lot of progress and wants to go back out but the feathers on her back are gone and she has a large area where the dogs tore up her back. I'm afraid the other chickens will peck at her so she's probably in until spring.


What are you using for the area that has been torn? My produce guy an old timer gave me a container of tar that they use on sheep, cows, horses to put on her back it's sticky stuff and we just painted it on a couple of days in a row. She recovered the tar heals the wound and new skin developed. He said it creates a new skin just by application. Also the other hens don't peck because it tastes foul, not that I have tried to taste it.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Her feathers have grown back and she is looking great, one would not know she had an injury.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I would use honey . I've used honey for wounds and it's a natural antibiotic and pain reluever. I've had great results with local honey


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I would not use tar....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would use the black stuff. it's great at healing and honey taste too good and attracts bugs.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

It's called Stockholm tar. Has an inbuilt antiseptic, I flushed it out first with hydrogen peroxide diluted, then applied full strength betedine an antiseptic, then the Stockholm tar. We all have our preferences worked a treat, she's happy I'm happy can't ask for more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Valentine said:


> What are you using for the area that has been torn? My produce guy an old timer gave me a container of tar that they use on sheep, cows, horses to put on her back it's sticky stuff and we just painted it on a couple of days in a row. She recovered the tar heals the wound and new skin developed. He said it creates a new skin just by application. Also the other hens don't peck because it tastes foul, not that I have tried to taste it.


I just layered on the triple antibiotic ointment after cleaning the area w/ half strength hydrogen peroxide.So far,so good.The area is slowly healing and there is no drainage,redness or foul odors coming from the wound.She's now walking w/o a limp and I let her go out yesterday for a little while(it was 60 degrees).


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

I like it! Lol I currently have a sick one in my garage/storage area.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It seems like every winter there is a sick/injured chicken that requires care in the house.And every winter,Dale gripes about it.Then I have to remind him the chickens were here first...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So true. I was so hoping I would have no one inside as I wanted to use one of the rabbit cages to hatch a bunch of chicks out from my bredas and other roo, but that ain't happening lol I got both cages occupied. .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had to bring in another hen due to the fact someone was pecking at her eye and it is all swollen.I put some antibiotic eye ointment in it and hope it heals soon.I guess staying in the coop(on their own accord)created a little boredom and brought out this behavior.Today it's already 25 degrees at 10 a m and some actually came to the front for breakfast,the first time in 5 days.Dale's still griping about it but he holds her so I can care for her eye.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well so far in the 8 months I've had my ladies I've had no illness or injury! My birds are proving to be very hardy, not even the server rain storms we had last summer kept my ladies from enjoying the outdoors. They are also very cold tolerant.

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucky you!!!I still have 2 in the house needing TLC.


----------

